# QBM to EOS mount question



## DanThePhotoMan (Oct 27, 2012)

Hey guys! So I was going through my grandpa's camera bag the other day and I found a nifty little Rolleiflex SL35 with a few lenses. I want to put the lenses on my 5dmk3 just to play around with some old glass, but I read some mixed reviews on a few different kinds of adaptors. Does anyone have any experience with this or any advice? Thanks!

-Daniel


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 27, 2012)

DanThePhotoMan said:


> Hey guys! So I was going through my grandpa's camera bag the other day and I found a nifty little Rolleiflex SL35 with a few lenses. I want to put the lenses on my 5dmk3 just to play around with some old glass, but I read some mixed reviews on a few different kinds of adaptors. Does anyone have any experience with this or any advice? Thanks!
> 
> -Daniel


http://www.amazon.com/Fotodiox-Mount-Adapter-Rollei-Camera/dp/B008BBI7AK/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1351302674&sr=1-1-fkmr0&keywords=rollei+qbm+to+eos

Should work reasonably well.


----------



## DanThePhotoMan (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks a ton!


----------

